

Ask HN: Why does Union Sq Ventures only have 6 people? - martinshen

http://www.usv.com/team/<p>Doing VC research for class right now and can only see 3 partners and 3 staff for such a large/important VC. How/why does this firm do this?
======
pclark
I think they have associates too, Venture Capitalists websites are famous for
being hilariously slow to update.

The USV fund isn't that large either, under $250M per fund and under $1Bn
under management in total - for 3 partners that is a lot of work, but
manageable.

~~~
martinshen
Agreed. Thanks for the information. A bunch of those partners have a lot of
board seats too.. I wonder how they manage.

